# TX Gov Shows Strong CC Support



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Found this today.

*Perry: Concealed guns should be allowed everywhere

* He cites Virginia Tech shootings; opponents call it 'a terrible idea' 
*11:05 AM CDT on Tuesday, May 1, 2007

* *By CHRISTY HOPPE / The Dallas Morning News 
[email protected] * AUSTIN - Texans who have concealed-weapon permits should be allowed to carry their guns anywhere in the state, including churches, courthouses and bars, Gov. Rick Perry said Monday. 
Currently, state law prohibits concealed weapons in certain places, including private property where signs are posted disallowing the guns. 
But after meetings with U.S. Health and Human Services Secretary Michael Leavitt about the rampage at Virginia Tech, Mr. Perry took issue with the idea of barring weapons from campuses. 
*Also Online* * Tell Us:* Share your thoughts on Gov. Rick Perry's comments regarding concealed weapons.

"It's time for us to have that debate in Texas from the standpoint of whether or not a law-abiding citizen in the state of Texas can take their appropriately licensed and permitted weapon anywhere in this state, whether it's on a college campus or wherever," Mr. Perry said. 
The governor said deranged individuals don't pay any attention to signs that bar guns on certain premises and that citizens ought "to be able to protect themselves from that standpoint." 
Asked whether such a wide- open weapons policy would include bars and courthouses, Mr. Perry said: "A person ought to be able to carry their weapon with them anywhere in the state if they are licensed and they have gone through the training. 
"The idea that you're going to exempt them from a particular place is nonsense." 
With only four weeks left in the legislative session and no proposed bill that would remove restrictions on where weapons can be taken, it's unlikely state policy on concealed weapons will change soon. 
But the governor signed a bill into law Monday that prohibits law enforcement from confiscating legally held weapons during emergency situations. The bill was prompted by reports of police collecting guns from Katrina victims in New Orleans. 
Linda Siemers, president of Texans for Gun Safety, said that as long as states cannot filter out those with mental illness from having guns, the existing restrictions should not be lifted. 
She pointed out that the killer at Virginia Tech legally bought his guns despite his history of mental problems. 
"Carrying guns to work and to church is a terrible idea," Ms. Siemers said. "Businesses and nonprofits should make the rules for what happens on their property." 
Especially because of the emotions and anger sometimes sparked in the workplace, "we feel it would be very irresponsible" to dictate to a business whether it should allow guns, she said. 
Rep. Trey Martinez Fischer, D-San Antonio, who considers himself a gun-rights advocate, said the state should continue to limit the places a person can carry a gun. 
"The governor is looking at this issue through the wrong lens," Mr. Martinez Fischer said. 
_Staff writer Karen Brooks contributed to this report._


----------

